# Amputated



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a ten gallon with two bronze cories (one normal, one albino), three silver hatchets and two male guppies. The parameters are good and the temp stays around 75-76 degrees.

I haven't had a light on this tank for about a month. The old one broke and, since there aren't live plants, I felt I didn't need to replace it right away (waiting to get more money.) The room gets lots of natural light so the fish still had a day night cycle.

This evening I moved the light down to do a 'super close' inspection of the tank. The cories normally flip at the sudden light and weird person staring at them (the 'Oh-no-we're-gonna-be-abducted-by-aleins' thing:lol but they've gotten used to it and calmed after about a minute. When they were calmed I noticed: (sorry for not being able to crop them. I'm on a different computer since mine is down.)


















Rodney is missing both pectoral fins. One is fully gone (his left) and the other is missing 'finnage' but the bone area is still there (his right.)

He has no signs of fin rot (if it was extreme enough to do this, surely it would be on other fins) and the other cory is fine. I'm guessing this happened at the store but I never noticed since he swims just fine. All he can't do it prop himself up like the other one.










I think he’s fine, but is there anything special I need to do for him?

Thanks!

~Tori


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

thats strange, maybe it was a birth defect and it's always been like that cause theres no infection. he looks healthy tho so i think hes fine. maybe hes ultra rare


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

True! I love my little Rodney! I felt a bit irresponsible for not noticing until now. But he swims so well I didn't see it


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

he is "special"


----------

